# Eheim Classic 2217 for a 30 Gallon Tank - Please Advice



## Souptik82 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi to all! This is my first post here at TropicalFishKeeping! 

I have recently bought a new *30 gallon tank* for mainly a liver bearer setup (mollies, platy's and guppies). I was wondering should I get an* Eheim Classic 2217* filter for the tank or go with a *Dolphin HOB* instead, something like these ones:

Dolphin HangOn filter h-500 [Hang On Filters – DOLPHIN] - Rs.900.00 : Indiapetstore.com, For Those Who Love Their Pets

OR

Dophin HangOn filter h-800 [Hang On Filters – DOLPHIN] - Rs.1,050.00 : Indiapetstore.com, For Those Who Love Their Pets

I have read that the Eheim 2217 is an excellent filter but will it it be too much for a 30 gallon tank? Please shed some light on this.

Regards,
Souptik
Kolkata, India.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Souptik82 said:


> Hi to all! This is my first post here at TropicalFishKeeping!
> 
> I have recently bought a new *30 gallon tank* for mainly a liver bearer setup (mollies, platy's and guppies). I was wondering should I get an* Eheim Classic 2217* filter for the tank or go with a *Dolphin HOB* instead, something like these ones:
> 
> ...


 
If the tank is to be planted at some point and I believe it should be ,to provide fry with places to hide, Then I would consider the Eheim 2215 rather than the 2217 which I believe would indeed be too much for your tank.
I have a 2217 on an 80 gallon tank and it is plenty in my opinion.


----------



## Souptik82 (Sep 28, 2010)

Many thanks for the reply!

Sadly, the *Eheim 2215* is not available where I stay. :-(

There is another canister filter available, the *Dolphin C-1000 Canister Filter*. Will that be good for my 30 gallon tank?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Souptik82 said:


> Many thanks for the reply!
> 
> Sadly, the *Eheim 2215* is not available where I stay. :-(
> 
> There is another canister filter available, the *Dolphin C-1000 Canister Filter*. Will that be good for my 30 gallon tank?


Cannot comment on th HOB filter but looks as though it could work. Plants would do better with canister that reurn flow did not create too much surface disturbance but if plants are not to be considered,,then the HOB should work fine.
The page you suggested to view the filter ,,also shows Eheim 2213. This would also be a good filter and would be lesss detrimental to planted tank efforts should you choose to plant the tank and is rated for 55 gallon tank. Maybe they carry this one or could order it for you?


----------



## Souptik82 (Sep 28, 2010)

1077 said:


> Cannot comment on th HOB filter but looks as though it could work. Plants would do better with canister that reurn flow did not create too much surface disturbance but if plants are not to be considered,,then the HOB should work fine.
> The page you suggested to view the filter ,,also shows Eheim 2213. This would also be a good filter and would be lesss detrimental to planted tank efforts should you choose to plant the tank and is rated for 55 gallon tank. Maybe they carry this one or could order it for you?


 I can't order the Eheim 2213 as it can't be shipped to where I stay... there are some state-wise shipping issues here in India for bulky items. Will the *Dolphin C-1000* work because that's the only one I can get locally here.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Souptik82 said:


> I can't order the Eheim 2213 as it can't be shipped to where I stay... there are some state-wise shipping issues here in India for bulky items. Will the *Dolphin C-1000* work because that's the only one I can get locally here.


Should work fine.


----------



## Souptik82 (Sep 28, 2010)

1077 said:


> Should work fine.


 I just checked, these are the details for the Dolphin C-1000 Canister Filter:

*Output: 920/821 L/H
Power: 28.5/15 W
Voltage: 120 /23v
*
That should be fine for my 30 gallon tank?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Souptik82 said:


> I just checked, these are the details for the Dolphin C-1000 Canister Filter:
> 
> *Output: 920/821 L/H*
> *Power: 28.5/15 W*
> ...


 No, would be way too much for 30 gallon. Would look for next size up from whatever filter is being used on your 15 gallon.
Would steal some filter material from the 15 gallon when you get your new filter,and stick the borrowed material in the new filter. This will decrease the time for the new filter to become colonized with good bacteria considerably and you could add the two platy's the same day but only if you use some of the filter material from the already cycled 15 gal and care is taken not to overfeed the two platys.
821 litres per hour that the C-1000 claims is in my view,way too much filter for 30 gallon tank.
You asked originally about the 500 or 800 or Eheim. Why the query if they are not available?
Even a large sponge filter would work for the Thirty gallon.


----------



## Souptik82 (Sep 28, 2010)

^^ Looks I could not explain clearly. Here's the situation:
*
Eheim 2217*: Available locally where I stay (but overkill as you said)
*Eheim other models*: Not available locally where I stay, cannot be shipped due to being large boxes. 
*Dolphin 500 and 800*: Not available locally, but can be shipped as they are smaller sized boxes.
*Dolphin C-1000*: Locally available but overkill again for my 30 gallon tank.

So a large *sponge filter* should work then. Something like this perhaps:

Heto Sponge Filter Large [Largeheto] - Rs.450.00 : Indiapetstore.com, For Those Who Love Their Pets

I really must say a big thanks for all your help so far! :-D


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Souptik82 said:


> ^^ Looks I could not explain clearly. Here's the situation:
> 
> *Eheim 2217*: Available locally where I stay (but overkill as you said)
> *Eheim other models*: Not available locally where I stay, cannot be shipped due to being large boxes.
> ...


 
Yes ,either the Dolphin 500 or medium size sponge filter. The sponge filters pictured look exactly like HYDRO Sponge filters I use. 
Or,,, you could use the Sponge filter (medium size) ,along with the Dolphin filter and when fish produce fry,,simply move the fry to a tank and take the sponge filter that has been running in the 30 gal along with the Dolphin and you could safely move all of the fry if needed to their own tank without waiting for tank to cycle.
I use the sponge filters in a few tanks so that whenever I need to move fish to a new tank that has not cycled,, or set up a new tank, I can do safely by just moving the sponge filter to whatever tank I need to move it to whether it be cycled or not.
Sponge filter would also prevent fry from being sucked up into the filter intake such as might happen,with the Dolphin.
Some folks don't care for the space that the sponge filters take up in the aquarium but to each ,their own. 
I like the sponge filters because they offer large surface area for bacteria(good kind0 to colonize,and they make setting up a new tank very easy if allowed to run in a already cycled tank for a few weeks, plus,,,they are relatively inexpensive and easy to clean. Just squeeze them out once evry couple weeks in old aquarium water and stick em back in the tank.


----------

